# WTB CHAUNCEY FILLEY JAR ST LOUIS MO



## stlouisbottles (Mar 18, 2013)

I am looking to add to my collection a jar marked as follows: CHAUNCEY I. FILLEY IMPORTER OF QUEENS WARE 108 N. MAIN ST. ST.LOUIS Email me at stlouissoda@aol.com or send me a pm


----------



## stlouisbottles (Apr 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jun 4, 2013)

I just thought I would let you guy's know I have recently purchased a half gallon Chauncey Filley jar and thought I would share a picture of it. I am still looking for a quart size. email me or send a pm if you have one.


----------



## zecritr (Jun 4, 2013)

Thnk you for the show  very nice


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 9, 2013)

bump


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 10, 2013)

I love the embossing.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes it does have great embossing, I am not a jar collector but collect St Louis bottles and just had to have it for my collection. I just need to find the quart now.


----------



## icollectfruitjars (Aug 24, 2013)

and if you come across any others that you don't want you'll be sure to let me know![]


----------



## stlouisbottles (Aug 25, 2013)

You got my word on it!


----------

